
Introducing Our Certificate Transparency Monitoring Tool - finnn
https://www.facebook.com/notes/protect-the-graph/introducing-our-certificate-transparency-monitoring-tool/1811919779048165/
======
mifreewil
> Using this freely accessible tool...

Would be cool if it was open source and didn't require a FB login.

